# chiarimento sull'aggiornamento con emerge....

## neryo

Secondo voi e' meglio aggiornare i propri pacchetti facendo un 

```
# emerge -uv world
```

che considera diciamo solamente le dipendenze immediate, oppure sempre aggiornare l'intero albero delle dipendenze dei pacchetti?

con.. 

```
# emerge -Duv world
```

Questo xche' mi sono trovato ad aver un bel po' di dipendenze non propriamente aggiornate... e sicuramente forse e' meglio aggiornarsi.. voi cosa dite?

----------

## Ghostraider

Eh in effeti è un problemino che ho anche io, ipotizzando che il sync sia aposto avevo trovato in un post che una valida alternativa è

```

# emerge -advu world

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io uso -Du cosi' aggiorno anche le dipendenze di un pacchetto.

@Ghostraider: alla fine quello e' solo un -Du la 'a' serve per l'ask e la 'v' per il verbose quindi ininfluneti sul calcolo dei pacchetti da aggiornare

----------

## fb99

@Ghostraider: penso che volevi dire -D e no -d perchè  *Quote:*   

> --debug (-d)
> 
>     Tells emerge to run the emerge command in --debug mode. In this mode the bash build environment will run with the -x option, causing it to output verbose debugging information to stdout. --debug is great for finding bash syntax errors.

 .

Personnalmente penso che è meglio col -D perchè cosi le dependenze sono  anche updated e non avrai problemi.[/quote]

----------

## neryo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io uso -Du cosi' aggiorno anche le dipendenze di un pacchetto.
> 
> @Ghostraider: alla fine quello e' solo un -Du la 'a' serve per l'ask e la 'v' per il verbose quindi ininfluneti sul calcolo dei pacchetti da aggiornare

 

ok grazie, ora devo fare lavorare i miei due pc per portarmi al passo con i tempi!  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

Altra cosetta... Se faccio l'aggionamento di world con Deep mi vuole fare il downgrade dei driver ati....

```
# emerge -uDp   world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.3.7 [1.3.5-r1]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.2-r7 [3.3.2-r5]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/indent-2.2.9-r2 [2.2.9-r1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.8.1-r1 [2.8.0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.8.1 [2.8.0]

[ebuild     UD] media-video/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3 [8.10.19]

[ebuild     U ] net-www/mozilla-launcher-1.23 [1.22]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeedu-3.3.2-r1 [3.3.2]

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.9 [1.1.8-r1]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-1.0.1 [1.0]

[ebuild     U ] net-irc/xchat-2.4.1-r1 [2.4.1]
```

Ma io ho settato in /etc/portage/package.keywords di smascherarmi il pacchetto....

```
more /etc/portage/package.keywords

media-video/ati-drivers ~x86

x11-base/opengl-update ~x86

net-wireless/madwifi-driver ~x86

net-wireless/madwifi-tools ~x86

app-text/acroread ~x86
```

Cos'e' che istiga il portage a farmi degradare i driver??

Grazie

Ciao

----------

## fb99

Forse une dependensa, se vuoi evitare questo utilizza -U ( upgrade only) , ma non è consigliato per problemi di stabilità 

Scusate per la lingua.

----------

## neryo

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> Forse une dependensa, se vuoi evitare questo utilizza -U ( upgrade only) , ma non è consigliato per problemi di stabilità 
> 
> Scusate per la lingua.

 

Si questo e' chiaro.. ma volevo cmq aggiornare tutti i pacchetti e magari capire qual'e' l'intralcio!

----------

## fabius

Per capire le dipendenze usa l'opzione -t

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> Forse une dependensa, se vuoi evitare questo utilizza -U ( upgrade only) , ma non è consigliato per problemi di stabilità 
> 
> Scusate per la lingua.

 

Inoltre -U e' una opzione che verra' tolta con il tempo

Tranquillo hai scritto bene in italiano e si capisce benissimo

----------

## neryo

 *fabius wrote:*   

> Per capire le dipendenze usa l'opzione -t

 

Grazie... si bastava solo che guardassi su man emerge.. ma visto che stavo andando a letto ne ho approfittato!  :Wink: 

```
# emerge -uDpt   world

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] net-irc/xchat-2.4.1-r1 [2.4.1]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-1.0.1 [1.0]

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/k3b-0.11.18

[ebuild     U ]  app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.9 [1.1.8-r1]

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kde-3.3.2

[ebuild     U ]  kde-base/kdeedu-3.3.2-r1 [3.3.2]

[nomerge      ] mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.0

[ebuild     U ]  net-www/mozilla-launcher-1.23 [1.22]

[nomerge      ] media-video/ati-drivers-extra-8.8.25

[ebuild     UD]  media-video/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3 [8.10.19]

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.8.1 [2.8.0]

[nomerge      ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.8.0

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.8.1-r1 [2.8.0]

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.8.0

[nomerge      ]    gnome-base/gconf-2.8.1-r1

[nomerge      ]     gnome-base/orbit-2.12.0

[ebuild     U ]      dev-util/indent-2.2.9-r2 [2.2.9-r1]

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.2

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdebase-3.3.2-r1

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.2-r7 [3.3.2-r5]

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.3.7 [1.3.5-r1]

```

Sembrerebbe che e' mozilla luncher a volermi downgradare ati...

Soluzione lo tolgo con --unmerge e ciccia!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *neryo wrote:*   

> Sembrerebbe che e' mozilla luncher a volermi downgradare ati...

 

Guarda meglio, a me sembra che sia "ati-drivers-extra  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## neryo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *neryo wrote:*   Sembrerebbe che e' mozilla luncher a volermi downgradare ati... 
> 
> Guarda meglio, a me sembra che sia "ati-drivers-extra 

 

A gia'.. cmq credo che gli ati-drivers-extra poi vogliano la propria versione dei driver o sbaglio? quindi eliminando il mozilla luncher elimino anche il downgrade..

----------

## randomaze

 *neryo wrote:*   

> A gia'.. cmq credo che gli ati-drivers-extra poi vogliano la propria versione dei driver o sbaglio? quindi eliminando il mozilla luncher elimino anche il downgrade..

 

Ribadisco: guardando l'output che hai postato mi sembra che mozilla-launcher non c'entri.

Prova a fare:

```
emerge -uDtp mozilla-launcher
```

----------

## neryo

```
emerge -uDtp mozilla-launcher

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] net-www/mozilla-launcher-1.23 [1.22]
```

infatti sembrerebbe di no... allora quale pacchetto centra? o meglio come posso fare ad eliminare questo downgrade che mi impedisce di usare il world? thanks

----------

## btbbass

Forse converrebbe aggiungere gli ati-driver nel file package.mask, in modo che nn ti faccia un downgrade...

Dovresti provare a dare un 

```

echo <=media-video/ati-drivers-8.10.19  >> /etc/portage/package.mask

```

----------

## randomaze

 *neryo wrote:*   

> allora quale pacchetto centra? o meglio come posso fare ad eliminare questo downgrade che mi impedisce di usare il world? thanks

 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  a me sembra che sia "ati-drivers-extra

 

Quindi, o provi la versione masked degli extra oppure unmergi il pacchetto.

Poi, come compito a casa prova a ricontrollare bene l'ouput di '-t'.

Vedi che ha la forma di un albero dove "ati-drivers-extra" e "mozilla-thunderbird" sono al livello iniziale? Significa che quelli sono i pacchetti principali, quelli indentati sotto sono visti come dipendenze

----------

## superfayan

io ancora non riesco a capire... faccio un emerge-webrsync(sono dietro a un proy) e poi emerge system ....

non dovrebbe bastare per tenere aggiornato il sistema ?  :Question:   :Confused: 

----------

## neryo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi, o provi la versione masked degli extra oppure unmergi il pacchetto.
> 
> Poi, come compito a casa prova a ricontrollare bene l'ouput di '-t'.
> ...

 

Si infatti controllando avevo ancora gli 8.8.25 come extra e tentavano di portarmi alla stessa versione anche i drivers .. ho aggiunto in package.keywords media-video/ati-drivers-extra ~x86 ed ora e' tutto a posto! Thanks

----------

## xchris

 *superfayan wrote:*   

> io ancora non riesco a capire... faccio un emerge-webrsync(sono dietro a un proy) e poi emerge system ....
> 
> non dovrebbe bastare per tenere aggiornato il sistema ?  

 

no... non basta

esisteno 2 "liste di pacchetti" una un po' + complessa -> system e una + semplice "world"

In realta quella di system proviene dai cascading profiles e risulta quindi la somma di + files e dipende dal profilo corrente in uso (emerge info)

System contiene i pacchetti base del sistema. (ad es gcc,glib...)

World contiene i pacchetti che abbiamo installato di proposito. (ad es mozilla)

Fatta questa premessa:

fare un

emerge -u system

 aggiorna i pacchetti da aggiornare che si trovano in questa lista!

emerge -Du system

 aggiorna come sopra e per ogni dipendenza (anche di livello >1)

Stesso discorso per world! 

Quindi con -D analizziamo anche le dipendenze in modo ricorsivo.

E' per questo che e' bene avere un pacchetto in world.

Se installiamo un pacchetto con lo sconsigliato metodo ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" questo pacchetto non finira' in world file e al prossimo "emerge -Du world" verra' semplicemente ignorato!!!

Quindi riassumendo:

emerge -Du system -> aggiorna il sistema base e ogni sua dipendenza

emerge -Du world    -> aggiorna tutto! (comprese dipendenze)

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *superfayan wrote:*   

> io ancora non riesco a capire... faccio un emerge-webrsync(sono dietro a un proy) e poi emerge system ....
> 
> non dovrebbe bastare per tenere aggiornato il sistema ?  

 

NO

tenere aggiornato il sistema lo fai con emerge -uD world (supposto che hai rispettato quanto detto in questo thread).

tenere consistente il sistema lo fai aiutandoti con revdep-rebuild e, dopo un aggiornamento del gcc fix_libtool_files.sh.

----------

## lavish

Se posso dire la mia... quando aggiorno il sistema procedo in questo modo:

```

emerge --sync && emerge -uDlpvt world

```

Con questo sistema ho a disposizione l'albero delle dipendenze, i pacchetti nuovi di cui fare l'upgrade, le flags di compilazione e il changelog dei singoli aggiornamenti.

Se sono soddisfatto procedo con l'emersione:

```

emerge -uD world

```

Un'altra cosa a cui presto attenzione è glsa-check -l (nel gentoolkit), in modo da controllare che non ci siano falle di sicurezza nei pacchetti. 

Cya

----------

## Ghostraider

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> @Ghostraider: penso che volevi dire -D e no -d perchè  *Quote:*   --debug (-d)
> 
>     Tells emerge to run the emerge command in --debug mode. In this mode the bash build environment will run with the -x option, causing it to output verbose debugging information to stdout. --debug is great for finding bash syntax errors. .
> 
> Personnalmente penso che è meglio col -D perchè cosi le dependenze sono  anche updated e non avrai problemi.

 

si scusate... :Confused:  non ho messo il maiuscolo.

Per il resto in effetti quoto in pieno il metodo di lavish  :Very Happy: 

Ciao

----------

## superfayan

azz ho fatto un emerge -Udp world e mi risultano circa 150 pacchetti  :Shocked: 

farò un -f quando sono in Facolta (media download 600 ksec..  :Cool:   )

ma secondo voi quanto ci metterò a compilare il tutto con il mio portatilino ?? 

ps scusate se vado un po OT ..  :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *superfayan wrote:*   

> azz ho fatto un emerge -Udp world e mi risultano circa 150 pacchetti 

 

Hai sbagliato a scrivere qualcosa oppure non hai letto i discorsi fatti nel thread?

(...fermo restando che sei liberissimo di aggiornare con pacchetti instabili e la flag di debug e non ti interessano le dipendenze...)

----------

## superfayan

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *superfayan wrote:*   azz ho fatto un emerge -Udp world e mi risultano circa 150 pacchetti  
> 
> Hai sbagliato a scrivere qualcosa oppure non hai letto i discorsi fatti nel thread?
> 
> (...fermo restando che sei liberissimo di aggiornare con pacchetti instabili e la flag di debug e non ti interessano le dipendenze...)

 

ho sbagliato a scrivere...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Truzzone

 *superfayan wrote:*   

> azz ho fatto un emerge -Udp world e mi risultano circa 150 pacchetti 
> 
> farò un -f quando sono in Facolta (media download 600 ksec..   )
> 
> ma secondo voi quanto ci metterò a compilare il tutto con il mio portatilino ?? 
> ...

 

```
emerge -uDvp world
```

per vedere la lista dei pacchetti [p] di Tutto il sistema [world] da aggiornare [u] comprese tutte le loro dipendenze [D] con le loro use [v], aggiungi:

[t] per vedere l'albero delle dipendenze

[f] per vedere la lista dei link dei pacchetti da scaricare

togli [p] per aggiornare il sistema.

CIao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

[Edit]

Solo ora ho visto la nuova pag  :Rolling Eyes: 

[/Edit]

----------

